# Another Cracking Aire found!



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Found another cracking Aire in France in the Gers region. I don't think even the French know about this one! Couldn't find it on Camping Car infos, on here, in the Aires book or any database. In fact I think it could be new.

We were parked at Montreal on the free aire about 8 miles from Condom which was ok but a bit scrappy when out on the scooter we stumbled upon the village of Fources which is small but stunning. Right behind the village is an Aire. There is a restaurant and a few shops in the old Bastide village.

So far Gers hasn't been that exciting but it's lovely around here. Definitely worth a look if you're heading south from the Dordogne or Lot or back up that way from the Pyrenees or Atlantic coast.
We also met the four Musketeers in Condom! Yeah I thought there was only three as well.

Only one other van last night and two tonight but loads of green space. Very quiet and all free!

Now your all going to tell me everybody knows about it!

The Aire









The Aire









Fources









Fources









Fources









The four Musketeers!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Is it at:

43.992994,0.229371 ?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yep that's it. Have you been?


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

barryd said:


> We also met the four Musketeers in Condom! Yeah I thought there was only three as well.
> 
> ]


Obviously the Condom burst.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

barryd said:


> Yep that's it. Have you been?


Not stayed there but went through the village late one night earlier this year, saw an aire sign but didn't need one then. In my book for a future visit. Looks very nice.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Will you come home now am sick of being envious! 

Greenie :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Not while it's 28 degrees and sunny Greenie. 

apparently winter has arrived oop North where we onced lived.

Should have been home three weeks ago. Stuff it.


----------



## trevor007 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks Barry.

That one looks great i will add it to our list for next time as it is a lovely area.

I wish someone had found it before we stayed on a crappy little site in the middle of nowhere outside condom in August as i couldn't find an aire.



Trev


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You always have that feeling that you never know what's round the corner. In this case a magical place. 

One of the joys of having a van I suppose.

It wad quite funny when we found it as we cruised round on the bike to have a neb. The single french van watched us wondering what we were up to. The van was five miles away but I reckon we were back down the road on the bike, packed up and back on the aire here within twenty minutes. The French couple then figured it out and were all smiles.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Were just back after 3 weeks.. Found several new aires and also some that were no longer there... Have updated some to the database already.
One very interesting one is at Pont De l'Arche just south of Rouen.
4 Dedicated parking places and a brand new service point 50mtrs away outside the campsite.. Ideal for the run north to south...


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

We found a cracker near Utah Beach which is so new it doesn't show on Google Maps/Earth. Street View shows it under construction.

Will add it to the database, but if anyone is near Point du Hoc and needs it urgently the co-ords are 49.387815, -0.948869

The entrance is under the sone archway just next to the junction of the D125 with the D514. There are signs now, but they were not there when the photo-wagon went past.

Just a couple of minutes down the road toward the East there's small but excellent museum at 49.37508, -0.90875. It even has two landing craft and a pontoon from one of the bridges. The shell holes in the steel machine gun nest by the entrance are rather chilling - but the gunner was a damn good shot!

Dave


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

barryd said:


> Now your all going to tell me everybody knows about it!
> 
> The Aire


I broke the light! :wink:


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

That aire puts many a UK campsite to shame! Beautiful


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee, tried the co-ords for the aire at Pointe du Hoc and my Tomtom told me it was no where near the suggested place, is it possible you've made a mistake with the info?
I'm currently at Englequeville La Percee, lovely farm aire which should not be a million miles from Pointe du Hoc.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

eurajohn said:


> Zebedee, tried the co-ords for the aire at Pointe du Hoc and my Tomtom told me it was no where near the suggested place, is it possible you've made a mistake with the info?
> I'm currently at Englequeville La Percee, lovely farm aire which should not be a million miles from Pointe du Hoc.


Hi John

Have you had a little grey tabby kitten come to visit? If so, you are in the right place. :wink: _(It's not actually at Point du Hoc, but not very far away.)_










Just checked and there's no mistake. It's at La Ferme de Rouge Fosse at the junction between the D125 and the D514. You went under a fairly narrow stone arch to enter the farmyard.

Reckon your Tom Tom has its knickers in a knot! :lol: :lol:

I've put it in the Campsite Database now, so you can double check.

>> See here <<

Cracking Aire isn't it. We were on our own as you can see from one of the photos in the database.










Suggest you visit the D-Day Omaha museum a little way along the road toward Arromanches - only a few minutes away. Can't miss it on the left. 49.37508, -0.90875

Cheers

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I've posted this before bu there is a cracking wild spot on the cliffs at longues sur mer near a huge and mainly intact gun battery. About 3 miles up the coast from arromanches.

N49.34605 W0.69198

stayed there a couple if times now and on the 65th d day landings anniversary there were a few people camping out in military vehicles from the war


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave, apologies for late reply but mostly only have access via my Orange France dongle (which is very expensive) so don't access MHF unless I'm lucky enough to find a free wifi (currently in aire at Isigny-sur-Mere) and have one . Yep that's the place and of course the little tabby came to visit (did think about smuggling her away) we have 4 cats at home!! 
Barry have moved on to the Cherbourg peninsula so will keep that one for our next visit to these parts.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

eurajohn said:


> Yep that's the place and of course the little tabby came to visit (*did think about smuggling her away*)


I'm not surprised John - she really was a little sweetie. _(Someone is bound to steal her before long!)_

Within about 30 seconds of opening the hab door she was in the van and firmly established on the side bench - where I took the photo.

As soon as we swivelled the front seats she decided it would be nicer on one of those because it was in the sunshine.

After a saucer of milk and being stroked for a while, there she stayed, fast asleep for the next two hours. The following morning she was waiting on the step to come in and have breakfast with us.

Dave


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave, back home now so can surf to hearts desire (internet that is).
I've realised what was wrong with the co-ords, not your info but my input!! 8O. 
After exploring the Omaha beach area went up and along the Utah beach (did the visitor centre as well as the one at Pointe-du-Hoc), stayed at some out of the way places (most in the Aires book), our last night away was at the Aire at Audeville on the Cap de Hague, strangely no French signal on the mobile but did get two different ones from GB, obviously from Alderney, decided against using them as the French roaming charges are even more exorbitant than the normal data charges.
Had a heart stopping moment as we were about to leave there this morning, turned key and engine battery dead!! luckily I had a good set of jump leads on board that reached from the leisure batteries without removal of them, so got it started without further ado, just as well really as anyone who has been there will know it's somewhat remote without a lot of commerce.
Dropped in to the Battery Megastore in Mouen on way home for new battery, €94 for one with 4 years warranty, which I thought was not bad.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Interesting coastline eh John.

We thought the Utah end was best, and steadily declining in interest as we headed Eastwards toward Caen.

Pretty good though, and still enough left for another visit - maybe next year?

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Found quite a few more lately after heading north from the dordogne.

All were free with ehu but we fell foul last night near Angers at the aire at bouchemaine which according to the book should have been free after September. Lady arrived this morning 10.90!!!!! Shocking. And it was rubbish.

On one tonight on our own again at Pouance by a lake with ehu. Apparently it's 2.65e a night but don't suppose anyone will come round. It only takes half a dozen which is out prefered type of aire. Really don't like the big ones.

Gong to be busy adding all these to the database wheb we get home.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barryd,

You are really trying my patience

Aldra


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Gong to be busy adding all these to the database wheb we get home.

More the better, Barry
I,v enjoyed following your travels over the last few months, and hope to visit some of your recommendations next year.

Charlie


----------



## Hymer1942 (Oct 13, 2009)

Evening all, Bouchemaine Rubbish ??????????????????/

now I have heard it all. Barrie


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh I'll visit them and it will prob/ pour with rain

Well that will make me feel better :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sandra :wink: :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Don't worry Sandra. The weather is rubbish now as we finally head norh towards Normandy and the little dinghy has burst!

Got a week or so left to suss out some wild spots on the Normandy coast up to Cherbourg and that's definately it! I think. No! It is. Definately.

Bouchemaine is listed as a "really nice aire" in the book but it's on a busy road, near a train line and next to a school with screaming kids. All the French start up their vans at silly o'clock to avoid the way to expensive for us 10.90 charge. We only stopped because the stupid aires book said it was free and I was too lazy to check camping infos. Mind you just because I didn't like it doesn't mean others won't though.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

and you,ll be broke when you finally get back

sandra 8O

Loved your trip


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Sandra and all. I updated the blog at www.hankthetank.co.uk the other day and it's so long now it could fill a book!


----------

